# flirtpole sneak attack



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

playing outside with the doggies today, belle doing a sneak attack on rudi and ozai's tug


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Cute! Your pups look great


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

nice doggies lady!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

they look great , and Ozai, OMG he has sprouted it seems , looks like he even has muscle tone already. gonna be such a looker when he is older he already is.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha thats great!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Looking good !!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks guys! ozai has sprouted muscles but he hasn't sprouted upwards! he is only 16 1/4" tall lmao


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

They look awesome!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Great photo Megan!! I love all of your dogs.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks guys! They are my babies, don't know what I would do without them!


----------



## MaxSBT (Nov 18, 2011)

WoW ... what an amazin lookin yard full of dogs!! very jealous :clap:

blue brindle is my fave, but all look awesome :clap:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

thank you, that's my girl Rudi she is the angel of the house!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

They're looking as beautiful as ever!

Keep up the good work


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

many thanks


----------



## Joey&Zoey (Jan 16, 2009)

that's a great shot!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Great shot!They are looking good Megan!


----------



## MaxSBT (Nov 18, 2011)

Magan, do you have anymore pics (specially of Rudi ) I think she's gorgeous


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

haha i do! do you have a facebook? message me your name, i have tons of pictures of her on there! ill add a couple more here LMAO


----------



## MaxSBT (Nov 18, 2011)

Awwww ... cheers Megan x, yeh she is deffo my fave  and in such good shape 

(I dont do FB I'm afraid )


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

I love your pups =] too cute .. the brown one looks like my male weiser...=]


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks guys! rudi is in amazing shape, funny thing is she only gets hand walks and the occasional flirtpole session. it's all genetics  love her to pieces!


----------

